# thermal shrinkage in wrist



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,
Per op note note 
chondroplasty on radius due to chondromalacia/arthritis 29846
Extensive synovitis 29844
Scapholunate debrided and then thermal shrinkage was preformed to this ligament 29999

Just bill 29846 and bundle the rest or unlisted only? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

